# housing and boredom prevention survey



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

QUOTE=Arianne;3075202]... 
1. How do you house your horse(s)?...
E. Out in the day, in a corral at night *<<For dietary considerations and for security*

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...
A. Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks *<< For nutrition needs*


3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? D. I have never tried them *<< Given my horses' "lifestyles" they are not needed but I would try the ones mentioned in No. 2 if it was necessary.*

...[/QUOTE]


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I have two horses. I'll answer for both.

1. E, B

2. B, C (apple on rope, milk jug filled with grain), H companion goat

3. B, C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Arianne said:


> I hate to be a pain, but I'm writing an essay on equine behaviour and how humans affect it and I was just wondering if you could help me out by answering a few short questions?
> Thanks ever so much if you can, it'd help so much
> 
> Just answer by writing the question number and the letter of your answer (with a description if necessary)
> ...


1. None of the above. Out at night and stalled during the day due to extreme heat.

2. A - I have used the Likit Tongue Twister with good results
C - Uncle Jimmy's Hangin' Balls

3. I like the Tongue Twister, it kept my stallion busy for hours and he loved the different flavors. I've never had a horse who didn't like them, but he particularly LOVED his. 

Most of my horses don't need anything as long as they are kept in regular work, taken out and groomed and let out to play for several hours daily.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

1. E - to conserve grass.

2. A, E.

3. A - small pony, Uncle Jimmy little lick lasts 2-3 weeks (access at night only).

B - the horses got through them too quickly to be economical. One even shredded the plastic holder overnight as well as the new lick. Salt blocks only now.

C - one mare has no interest in anything.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I hate to be a pain, but I'm writing an essay on equine behaviour and how humans affect it and I was just wondering if you could help me out by answering a few short questions?
Thanks ever so much if you can, it'd help so much :grin:

Just answer by writing the question number and the letter of your answer (with a description if necessary) 

1. How do you house your horse(s)? 

A. Stabled (entirely or the majority of the time) No.
B. Out in the field (living out the majority of the time, with shelter or no shelter) No.
C. Corralled (in an enclosure with a shelter or stable) Each of own side of paddock, run in shed is to where each of own side.
D. Out in the day, in a stable at night
E. Out in the day, in a corral at night

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

A. Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks
B. Hiding treats in hay (such as apples or carrots etc.)
C. Hanging things from the roof of the stable, if so, what? (state with answer)
D. Putting apples etc. in the water troughs
E. Jolly Ball
F. Other balls such as footballs
G. Treat ball, eg. Likit snack-a-ball, Decahedron horse ball
H. Other (please state with answer) I have a Jolly Ball for Baby Huey, with another horse he would play with it, but he doesn't now.

Bonanza is not into recreational pursuits.

3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)
A. Yes, my horse loves them, they last for ages
B. No, my horse gets through them very quickly
C. No, my horse isn't interested in them
D. I have never tried them

Some horses play with them, some don't.

Thank you so, so, so much for your help


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

This answered, I must say that you did not have any depth in this. I fail to see how these 3 questions will even begin to explore how humans affect equine behavior.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

1.) Out in the field
2.) None of those- I don't need any as my horses are barely ever stabled
3.) No my horse isn't interested in them.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?
B. Out in a field with two walk-in stalls. 

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

C. Hanging milk jugs with rocks for noise/treats in them
D. Putting apples etc. in the water troughs

3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)
A. Yes, my horse loves them, they last for ages
I don't use them for boredom.. they get them for the minerals/salt (but also have loose salt)


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?

B. Out in the field

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

E. Jolly Ball


3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)
A. Yes, my horse loves them, they last for ages

C. No, my horse isn't interested in them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*1.* How do you house your horse(s)?

*B.* Out in the field (living out the majority of the time, with shelter or no shelter)



*2.* Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

*A.* Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks: *They always have access to a salt block and mineral block at the very least.*

*H.* Other: *I just make sure that they are never housed completely by themselves. They always have at least one other horse in their paddock/pasture with them.*



*3.* Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)

*D.* I have never tried them, but *I would assume that some horses, especially those that are food motivated or busy mouthed, would greatly enjoy them.*


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?

A. Stabled (entirely or the majority of the time)
B. Out in the field (living out the majority of the time, with shelter or no shelter)
C. Corralled (in an enclosure with a shelter or stable)
D. Out in the day, in a stable at night
E. Out in the day, in a corral at night
*None of the above, in during the day and in the pasture at night*

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

*A. Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks*
B. Hiding treats in hay (such as apples or carrots etc.)
C. Hanging things from the roof of the stable, if so, what? (state with answer)
D. Putting apples etc. in the water troughs
E. Jolly Ball
F. Other balls such as footballs
G. Treat ball, eg. Likit snack-a-ball, Decahedron horse ball
H. Other (please state with answer)

3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)
A. Yes, my horse loves them, they last for ages
*B. No, my horse gets through them very quickly*
C. No, my horse isn't interested in them
D. I have never tried them
*My horse loves Likits, but he goes through them quickly. They would be effective if they lasted longer than a week, but that is prohibitively expensive. He also loves hanging salt licks, and they last considerably longer.*


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

#1- B for 2 horses and C for 12 horses 
#2 - A . for all horses .. its a 50lb salt mineral lick 
#3 - A


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

*My answers bold letters.*



Arianne said:


> I hate to be a pain, but I'm writing an essay on equine behaviour and how humans affect it and I was just wondering if you could help me out by answering a few short questions?
> Thanks ever so much if you can, it'd help so much
> 
> Just answer by writing the question number and the letter of your answer (with a description if necessary)
> ...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

1) In a barn stall with a run most of the day and all night. She gets grazing turn out once a day. 
2) too keep her from getting board she gets turned out with other horses once a day.
3) My mare ignores anything in her stall that is not food or a salt lick.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?

B. Out in the field (living out the majority of the time, with shelter or no shelter)

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

E. Jolly Ball

3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)

D. I have never tried them


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses kept in stalls are not bored, but they do stuffer stress because of being trapped in a cage. Mine might poke at a stall toy to check it out but that's it. They are not locked in cages but have the option of staying in or leaving. During bug season they are in during the day and head out around dark-their choice.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

1. Stalled majority of the time, turn out for 3-4 hours a day
2. I have a Jolly Ball w/ treat holder (Uncle Jimmy's Licky Things) hanging from the rafters. I'm not sure how much my horse actually uses it, but eventually he wiggles it over to where he can pin the treat against the wall to chew it instead of licking it.
3. No, I don't think it's very effective. I find that putting hay in a slow feeder net is much more effective.


----------



## Arianne (Jul 16, 2013)

Palomine said:


> This answered, I must say that you did not have any depth in this. I fail to see how these 3 questions will even begin to explore how humans affect equine behavior.


I just want to say that the entire essay is 5,000 words long, I have split it into 4 topics and this survey is to support one of the points that I am making within the 'housing' topic. but thank you for the feed back anyway )


----------



## Arianne (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for all who replied and helped me out. I really do appreciate it. And also thank you for the people who gave constructive criticism, that helped too, thank you


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a great post.. keep up the threads.. I hope you post the results as well


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?

A. Stabled (entirely or the majority of the time)
*B. Out in the field (living out the majority of the time, with shelter or no shelter)*
C. Corralled (in an enclosure with a shelter or stable)
D. Out in the day, in a stable at night
E. Out in the day, in a corral at night

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

A. Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks
B. Hiding treats in hay (such as apples or carrots etc.)
C. Hanging things from the roof of the stable, if so, what? (state with answer)
D. Putting apples etc. in the water troughs
E. Jolly Ball
F. Other balls such as footballs
G. Treat ball, eg. Likit snack-a-ball, Decahedron horse ball
*H. Other (please state with answer)Free choice hay*

3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)
A. Yes, my horse loves them, they last for ages
*B. No, my horse gets through them very quickly
C. No, my horse isn't interested in them (different for each horse)*
D. I have never tried them


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?

D. Out in the day, in a stable at night


2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

A. Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks


3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)
A. Yes, my horse loves them, they last for ages


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

1. How do you house your horse(s)?

B. Out in the field (living out the majority of the time, with shelter or no shelter)

2. Do you have any methods that you use/have used to prevent boredom in your horse(s)? If so, How? Please choose the ways below...

A. Likit licks or other mineral/salt licks
D. Putting apples etc. in the water troughs

3. Do you think Likit or Likit type mineral/salt licks and toys are effective boredom breakers? (If multiple horses with different reactions choose multiple options)

I would love to try a likit, but despite my pestering (emails etc to the company) they won't sell them in NZ yet. I just choose cheap, unflavoured licks from a local farming supply store.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck with your essay if you haven't already completed it! 

1. B for both of my horses (although my mare comes in at night in the winter sometimes due to the cold and her age)

2. A & E: E only because it's out in the field so they might play with it and I not notice

3. A & B: my horses like them and use them but more as a dietary supplement then as a boredom reliever.


----------

